# Firefox Sync: 'Unknown Account'



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Just re-installed Firefox on a tablet running Android. Went to sync Firefox. At the sign in page on the Android (Galaxy Tab 3 with Jelly Bean) device, entering my details prompts an 'Unknown account' error. I went back to my PC and saw that the details are indeed exactly correct. I checked them on the PC and the password is right too. But getting sync started on the Android has so far proved impossible. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

